# Tomorrow is the big day



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

I am splitting the males from the females tomorrow afternoon..they will be a few hours shy of being 5 weeks old. What kind of behaviors should I expect from the males? (note: they are going in with their dad).


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, they'll probably be all excited with Dad's scent and hunt for the girls a bit, just watch that Dad doesn't hurt any of them.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

yeah i agree with forensic the dad could prove to be territorial so be careful


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Everything went over without a hitch, they play wonderfully.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Hurray! That means the babies can keep learning 'good boy manners!'


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Hurray! That means the babies can keep learning 'good boy manners!'


Assuming Dad is indeed a good boy :lol:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

DonnaK said:


> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> > Hurray! That means the babies can keep learning 'good boy manners!'
> ...


Heee! Suppose so!


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

He is good, just too busy to be handled for to long at a time.


----------

